# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > OVER 40 FORUM >  Tren 75

## kiwi18

G'day all, 
my question is around this product and whether anyone can tell what the low down is, as this is an oral(capsule). 
Is the product effective, and does anyone know what the dosage is, as they have nothing on their website and asking for help i.e. 'live chat' is hopeless.
I simply want to know what I am getting (if anything) for my money. They were unable to tell what the dosages were, what the compounds were etc.
This makes me think twice about using them, any folks out there with any experience with them?

----------


## JOCKSOX

Sorry no.

----------


## stpete

Don't waste your money. You'd be better off getting some creatine.

----------


## DrHealth

Waste of money!

----------


## redz

Not actually steroids ....

----------

